# new rapido help



## 119163 (Jan 2, 2009)

hello everyone,
this is my first post on this forum.
iam looking to purchase a rapido 9096df or a 996m. ideal layout for me, with the large garage etc. would prefer a left hand drive model as i will be mainly driving in france.
could anyone give me advice on buying from abroad, or would it be better to go thro dealer in u.k. are there any websites or dealer info for buying in france or germany?

thanks in advance 

punchie


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Suggest you contact Martin at Caravans Rapido, Wokingham if you want a good dealer who knows Rapidos backwards and has an excellent after sales service

(Caravans Rapido)
Gorrick Luckley Road
RG40 3AU WOKINGHAM

0118.979.1023
0118.989.1067
[email protected]
www.wokinghammotorhomes.com

Peter


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi punchie,
go here to find the French Rapido dealers,

http://www.rapido.fr/sites/fra/concess.php

If you decide to buy in the UK then Wokingham Motorhomes is your best option.

Colin


----------



## 119163 (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks for the replys.

only downside now buying anything from france etc is the weak £. makes a large purchase like motorhome even dearer, unless theres any unregistered 2008 stock still available. more likely to be r/h drive as well.
suppose you cant have everything tho.


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Buying in Europe at the moment may not be such a good idea due to exchange rate.

Any dealers holding stock bought by them before the £ crash may well offer a better deal.

I certainly wouldn't worry too much about driving in France etc with a right hand drive.


----------



## reener (Oct 2, 2005)

You might also consider Belgium as a potential source.
Bought new Rapido 7086 in 2006 from Decuyper in Poperinge, Belgium. Only 20 miles fron Calais and they speak English.
Main Rapido dealers -gave me excellent service.
Here are some contact details

NV DECUYPER SA
Beneluxlaan 2
8970 POPERINGE

0 57.337.777
0 57.337.779
[email protected]
http://www.decuyper.com

You will really enjoy a Rapido MH.
Reener


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

I bought a Rapido in 2005. I cosnidered buying in mainland Europe becuase the £ was stronger. I'm wouldn't be so sure that this is a good idea now. 

There are 2 places that I know of where you can buy new Rapidos. One of them I cannot bring myself to mention. They other one is where I bought mine from and as far as I'm concerned to only place to buy a Rapido: Rapido at Wokingham.

As Peter said phone Martin. I cannot rate him highly enough.

Tony


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

tviall said:


> I bought a Rapido in 2005. I cosnidered buying in mainland Europe becuase the £ was stronger. I'm wouldn't be so sure that this is a good idea now.
> 
> There are 2 places that I know of where you can buy new Rapidos. One of them I cannot bring myself to mention. They other one is where I bought mine from and as far as I'm concerned to only place to buy a Rapido: Rapido at Wokingham.
> 
> ...


 go on say it brownfools!!!


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi Punchie,

I bought mine from www.highbridgecaravans.co.uk in Somerset last year.They do keep a fairly good stock so you may do a deal.It depends where you live. They were ok to deal with but they are a little bit backward in coming forward when you need a reply to a question, it normally took a couple of emails to get a reaction but they have a good set up and workshop.

I am very happy with my Rapido so far.

Alan


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

I gave the new B... Br....... Bro.... no can't say it. Anyway I gave that company the chance to take £60k off me in October and basically couldn't be bothered. The so called sales men just sat huddled together in their office.

When I went to Rapido I was given dinner around the kitchen table with 3 other past and possible customers. Who wouldn't buy a van when you have been given so much hospitality; and the after care was just as good. As I said past customers were there who had just popped in!

I'm not sure whether they still offer dinner. Maureen has left now.


----------

